# Hostapd chokes on WPA

## NP_complete

I just got my bridged wired/wireless network up and running.  With no encryption, everything runs flawlessly, but once I put the following five lines in

wpa=3

wpa_passphrase=secret

wpa_key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

wpa_pairwise=TKIP

rsn_pairwise=CCMP

the hostapd daemon no longer starts.  Bizarrely, net.wlan0 is up by the time the system is done booting.  It looks almost as if hostapd dies after it starts net.wlan0.  Relevant or not, I do have encryption and hostapd enabled in the kernel:

CONFIG_LIB80211=m

CONFIG_LIB80211_CRYPT_WEP=m

CONFIG_LIB80211_CRYPT_CCMP=m

CONFIG_LIB80211_CRYPT_TKIP=m 

CONFIG_HOSTAP=m

# CONFIG_HOSTAP_FIRMWARE is not set

CONFIG_HOSTAP_PLX=m

CONFIG_HOSTAP_PCI=m

Anyone has ever dealt with something like this?  (Btw, the wired network remains fully functional).

PS  I use "DLink DWA-552 Xtreme N Desktop Adapter" (AR5008, ath9k) and compile ath9k as a module:

Module                  Size        Used by

ath9k                  81331     0 

ath9k_common  3464       1  ath9k

ath9k_hw            272749  2  ath9k,ath9k_common

PPS  Boy, this wireless networking is a ROCKET SCIENCE, to say the least!

----------

## NP_complete

I'll bump this with the following info.  Running hostapd -dd <conf file> from the command line

causes it to exit immediately without printing any output.

----------

## NP_complete

Ok, I asked the hostapd maintainer, Jouni Malinen, and, as the first step, he asked whether

the hostapd debugging has been turned off at build time.  Specifically, he asked whether the

debugging is disabled with "CONFIG_NO_STDOUT_DEBUG=y".

Can somebody tell me where the above statement resides?  I would image there being

a config file for build-time options, but where?  (This is *not* a kernel option, is it? Because

if it is, then the version 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 I am using doesn't have it).

Many thanks.

----------

## NP_complete

Bump.

----------

## kondor6c

Just letting you know I am experiencing the same thing. I posted "hostapd and ath9k" just today. If you have found a solution, or made some head way perhaps you could post here (or on my post).

----------

## kondor6c

To fix your problem you'll probably want to add a -dd (instead of -v which prints the version) to your hostapd options in /etc/conf.d/hostapd.conf 

Doing that gave me these results:

Configuration file: /etc/hostapd/hostapd.conf

ctrl_interface_group=0

nl80211: Add own interface ifindex 3

nl80211: New interface mon.wlan0 created: ifindex=10

nl80211: Add own interface ifindex 10

Could not set interface mon.wlan0 flags: Operation not possible due to RF-kill

----------

## xanthax

i had a similar problem and i just forgot to put minimum 8 charsin wpa_passphrease parameter...

try it it might be that...

----------

